# Hintergrundfarbenanteil aus Farben entfernen



## andreasd (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich bei einem Bild mit schwarzen Text auf weißem Hintergrund, den Hintergrund entfernen möchte.
Das Problem ist natürlich, dass die Schrift geglättet ist, daher muss der Farbanteil der Farbe Weiß aus jedem Pixel entfernt werden und in einen Alphakanal umgewandelt werden.

Kennt jemand ein kostenloses Programm, das dies erledigt ?
Mit Fireworks kenne ich mich einigermaßen aus, mit Photoshop aber fast gar nicht.

Seit Monaten suche ich immer wieder nach einer Lösung, kann aber nirgendwo etwas finden.


Danke im Voraus

Andreas


----------



## thoru (16. Juli 2004)

Warum versuchst du nicht die Schrift zu maskieren und
dann zum Löschen des Hintergrunds die Auswahl umzukehren...


cu
thoru


----------



## andreasd (16. Juli 2004)

Nein, das geht leider nicht, weil dann der Weißanteil an den Kanten nicht umgewandelt wird.
Siehe als Beispiel die Anlage (Vergrößerung).


----------

